# Unofficial Mids scores



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

Ok, where's that? Link?


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

dont know how to put the link up but if you google new york field archery you can find it that way!


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

http://members.localnet.com/~archery1/


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## str8arrow (Jul 25, 2002)

Nice Shooting Brad!


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks Terry. Did you notice the AFFS? The wife tied me. I was so excited for her I could barely shoot the last end. I'm sure you know the feeling.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

final scores are where you shot


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

Boy Iam glad someone posted the scores, NFAA web site still has nothing thanks Dave (PIMP DADDY) HYRN!!


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

xring1 said:


> Boy Iam glad someone posted the scores, NFAA web site still has nothing thanks Dave (PIMP DADDY) HYRN!!


That's because I hadn't sent them in to HQ yet . Don't be jumping on HQ.
I wasn't going to send them in until they were all ok.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

brtesite said:


> That's because I hadn't sent them in to HQ yet . Don't be jumping on HQ.
> I wasn't going to send them in until they were all ok.


I wasent jumping on anyone, I just simply stated a FACT!! and thanked Dave Hyrn. Are your results different than his????


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

xring1 said:


> I wasent jumping on anyone, I just simply stated a FACT!! and thanked Dave Hyrn. Are your results different than his????


 It might be one or two. & yes Dave does a great job.


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

brtesite said:


> That's because I hadn't sent them in to HQ yet . Don't be jumping on HQ.
> I wasn't going to send them in until they were all ok.


Mike, keep up the good work !!!


----------

